# Ruhrgebiets-MTB-Marathon am 31.05.2008



## asc09 (5. Mai 2008)

3. Veranstaltung des NRW-CTF-Cup 2008

Am 31.Mai 2008 steht in Dortmund zum sechsten Mal ein echtes Highlight für Mountainbiker auf dem Programm: Es startet in Dortmund-Aplerbeck der 6. Ruhrgebiets-Mountainbike-Marathon.
Eingebettet ist die Veranstaltung in die 15. Aplerbecker-Country-Tourenfahrt. Dabei warten die drei traditionellen Strecken durch den südlichen Dortmunder Stadtwald (25 km, 36 km mit 560 Höhenmetern, 57 km mit 810 Höhenmetern)  und zum sechsten Mal eine Marathon-Distanz. 90 km gilt es dabei zu bewältigen; rund 1400 Höhenmeter sind zu überwinden. Dieser 6. Ruhrgebiets-Marathon führt die Teilnehmer durch den südlichen Dortmunder Stadtwald und das Ruhrtal und wird vom Bund Deutscher Radfahrer ausgerichtet.

Treffpunkt für alle Mountainbiker ist der Schulhof der Adolf-Schulte-Schule im Schulzentrum Aplerbeck in der Schweizer Allee. (neben dem Aplerbecker Hallenbad).

Start für den Marathon ist von 9:00 Uhr bis 10:00 Uhr, für die übrigen Strecken von 10:00 Uhr bis 12:00 Uhr. Kontrollstellen mit Verpflegung werden eingerichtet und auch im Start- und Zielbereich wird für das leibliche Wohl gesorgt sein.

Je nach den gefahrenen Kilometern können Wertungskartenfahrer bis zu 5 Punkte erfahren. Die drei größten Gruppen / Mannschaften bei Marathon bzw. bei der CTF werden mit Pokalen geehrt.

Alle die Spaß am Mountainbikefahren haben, sind zu dieser Veranstaltung eingeladen. Diese Veranstaltung ist offen für alle Hobbyfahrer, es ist keine Vereinszugehörigkeit erforderlich.

Weitere Infos unter:
www.ruhrgebiets-marathon.de

Anmeldung hier:
http://asc09dortmund.de/Mountainbike...2/kontakt.html



Mit sportlichen Grüßen aus Dortmund

ASC 09 Dortmund
MTB-Gruppe


----------



## Rotten67 (25. Mai 2008)

Hallo, bei euch auf der Seite steht, dass man sich für die lange Strecke vorher anmelden muss. 
Bei mir ist es halt das Problem, dass ich erst kurzfristig entscheiden kann ob ich teilnehme. Und wenn dann will ich die lange fahren. Also langer Frage kurzer Sinn, kann ich mich noch morgens anmelden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## asc09 (28. Mai 2008)

Hallo Biker,

auf Grund der großen Nachfrage wird am Samstag auch noch eine Nachmeldung möglich sein.

Mit sportlichen Grüßen

ASC 09 Dortmund
MTB-Gruppe

Jens Klüh


----------



## SBIKERC (28. Mai 2008)

ich werd die große CTF Runde fahren...bin mal gespannt ob eure CTF mit der in Essen mithalten kann


----------



## keep_rolling (28. Mai 2008)

SBIKERC schrieb:


> ich werd die große CTF Runde fahren...bin mal gespannt ob eure CTF mit der in Essen mithalten kann



... machst du auch wieder Bilder oder diesmal "nur so" mitfahren  
Bis Samstag!

Helmut


----------



## SBIKERC (30. Mai 2008)

ich mache auch wieder Bilder 
fahre die große CTF Runde, starte etwa gegen 11H


----------



## Eddigofast (31. Mai 2008)

asc09 schrieb:


> Hallo Biker,
> Mit sportlichen Grüßen
> 
> ASC 09 Dortmund
> ...



*Glückwunsch, das war eine schöne Veranstaltung, hätte gar nicht gedacht das Ihr so viele Berge habt!*


----------



## keep_rolling (31. Mai 2008)

Hallo!
Schöne Veranstaltung - schöner Marathon!
Eine sehr gelungene Veranstaltung , die Streckenführung war gut und die Versorgungsstellen ausreichend "bestückt".

Freue mich schon auf das nächste Jahr!

Helmut

P.S.: Wurde im Aplerbecker Wald auch fotografiert, hoffentlich seh ich gut aus


----------



## Re-spekt (31. Mai 2008)

Kann mich anschließen - "Eine schöne CTF Veranstaltung"

Die Strecke und der Termin hätte das Zeug zum Rennen - die Strecken an den gefährlichen Stellen (Fahrbahnüberquerungen) durch Lotsen absichern, noch die Streckenführung besser Markieren - und den Marathon zum Rennen erklären.


----------



## pseudosportler (1. Juni 2008)

War doch ne recht gute Veranstaltung, Strecke gut ausgeschieldert, gute Verpflegung und auch im Ziel alles was das Bikerherz wünscht.
Danke an alle die sich für uns so ins Zeug legen  .

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## SBIKERC (1. Juni 2008)

keep_rolling schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Schöne Veranstaltung - schöner Marathon!
> Eine sehr gelungene Veranstaltung , die Streckenführung war gut und die Versorgungsstellen ausreichend "bestückt".
> 
> ...



^^ich habe über 100 Fotos gemacht, die Fotobedingungen waren aber echt nicht die besten und ich bin auch erst gegen 11H gestartet und habe deshalb nicht mehr soviele vor die Linse bekommen. Das hier müsstest aber du sein 




Ich fand die Veranstaltung gelungen, die Verpflegungsstationen waren echt super, nur mein Kettenriss 8 km vor Schluss hätte echt nicht sein müssen aber danke an den netten Kerl der mir meine Kette gerettet hat sodass ich weiterfahren konnte. Ebenfalls nochmal danke an Jens Klüh für die Befreiung von der Startgebühr bei der Anmeldung wussten alle bestens bescheidt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## asc09 (1. Juni 2008)

Wir bedanken uns bei ca. 670 Bikerinnen und Bikern für die Teilnahme an unserer Veranstaltung.

Infos und Bilder findet Ihr bereits auf www.asc09mtb.de

Ich hoffe wir sehen uns im nächsten Jahr wieder.

Geplante Termine:
01.03.2009 - Aplerbecker RCTF (Westfalen-Winter-Bike-Trophy) www.westfalen-winter-bike-trophy.de
31.05.2009 - Ruhrgebiets-MTB-Marathon/Aplerbecker CTF (NRW-CTF-Cup) www.nrw-ctf-cup.de


----------



## SBIKERC (1. Juni 2008)

hier noch ein paar Bilder, meine weiteren werde ich an den ASC 09 Dortmund weiterreichen


----------



## keep_rolling (1. Juni 2008)

SBIKERC schrieb:


> ^^ich habe über 100 Fotos gemacht, die Fotobedingungen waren aber echt nicht die besten und ich bin auch erst gegen 11H gestartet und habe deshalb nicht mehr soviele vor die Linse bekommen. Das hier müsstest aber du sein



... Das war auf jeden Fall die beste Tat: _Ich seh super aus_   

DANKE
Helmut


----------



## Rotten67 (1. Juni 2008)

Da kann ich mich nur anschließen. War eine klasse Veranstaltung. Auch das sich beim Marathon eine Runde wiederholte war nicht schlimm.


----------



## asc09 (1. Juni 2008)

Leider gibt es aus genehmigungstechnischen Gründen noch keine andere Lösung für eine Marathon-Distanz.
Wir arbeiten daran...

Mit sportlichen Grüßen


----------



## SBIKERC (3. Juni 2008)

^^Die Fotos habe ich heute zur Post gebracht...müssten morgen da sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sphere5 (3. Juni 2008)

Meni erster CTF... bin zwar "nur" die 58er runde gefahren, war aber auf jeden Fall super! bin 100% nächstes jahr wieder dabei!!!!


----------



## SBIKERC (6. Juni 2008)

Meine restlichen Pics sind jetzt online ->
http://picasaweb.google.com/asc09mtb/MarathonUndCTFASC2008






^^danke Jan für den Kettenmieter und das neue Kettenschloss, sonst hätte ich die letzten 8 km laufen können


----------

